# leprechaun volume issue



## thirty-three (Aug 18, 2019)

I finished building a leprechaun yesterday, and while it sounds great-it is noticeably quieter when engaged compared to bypassed.

I'm wondering if i did something wrong, or if its expected behaviour and if so, is there anything i can do to fix that?


----------



## p_wats (Aug 18, 2019)

Mine is not quiet. Maybe double check resistor values?


----------



## xixaro (Aug 19, 2019)

I have no volume loss on mine,

however,
I am experiencing some sizzle and end distortion, making the effect sound dirty.
Do you confirm?

3 samples sounds here - clean - fx 1 - fx 2
sample sound


----------



## p_wats (Aug 19, 2019)

xixaro said:


> I have no volume loss on mine,
> 
> however,
> I am experiencing some sizzle and end distortion, making the effect sound dirty.
> ...



That doesn't sound anything like mine. Maybe confirm component values used and reflow solder joints to start?


----------



## thirty-three (Aug 19, 2019)

I don't seem to have that problem, either. 

I'm going to double-check resistor values, but I don't think it was that, as I was fairly diligent about checking before soldering each one(or so I thought lol).  Is it possible that I accidentally cooked one of the tl072's? if that was the case would it just not pass signal?

Its also possible(although I don't think so) that I damaged c18, but i can't tell what its doing, as afaik there is no schematic posted yet


----------



## zgrav (Aug 19, 2019)

did you socket the TL072s?  If you don't have a spare to swap in to check each one, try switching them to see if it changes what you are hearing.  and if you didn't socket your ICs, think about doing that on your next build just because it can simplify swapping out a bad part for a good one.


----------



## thirty-three (Aug 19, 2019)

I normally always socket for this exact reason, but i was all out of sockets and impatient this round. thatll teach me lol


----------



## zgrav (Aug 19, 2019)

I would wait before replacing either of those chips, since the main issue seems to be the output level.  that sounds much more like a resistor value than a bad IC.


----------



## thirty-three (Aug 19, 2019)

zgrav said:


> I would wait before replacing either of those chips, since the main issue seems to be the output level.  that sounds much more like a resistor value than a bad IC.


Youre probably right, and i really hope it is in fact just a resistor, because pulling that is gonna be a LOT easier than pulling an ic with out a socket lol.

Gonna retest all the values tonight and ill report back with what i find.


----------



## zgrav (Aug 19, 2019)

you may get unreliable readings testing resistors when they are in circuit (the resistance can read lower than the actual value due to other pathways in the circuit).    if in doubt, use the resistor markings to identify the values.




__





						Resistor color code calculator - 3, 4 and 5 band resistors
					

3, 4 and 5 band (value to color code and color bands to value) resistor color code calculator.



					www.hobby-hour.com


----------

